# Blinding Dagger



## thesensei (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's an IKCA tech for you to tear apart.  I'm interested to hear what you other kenpo folks have to say about it.  

1. Standing in a matched stance (right to right) as your opponent throws a right backfist.
2. As he begins to throw his backfist, beat it by shooting a straight 2-finger dart to his eye.
3. As his hand reaches up in a natural reaction to grab for his mortally wounded eye, step with your left foot towards him into a transitional rear cross stance while trapping his hand with your right crane hand, and grabbing with your left.
4. Continue the foot maneuver into a takedown by stepping with your right foot into a right forward bow (now facing 6:00).
5. Pull up on his arm as you do a ricochet kick to his ribs.
6. Right heel stomp to the head, throw down his arm and stomp it in a right front cross stance, and cover out.

OK, hopefully that description is clear enough...BTW, does AK have a similar tech?

Salute,
JB


----------



## bdparsons (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Jeremiah,

Bill Parsons here, Raleigh NC. Couple of comments and questions if I may.

Interesting lead in... "Here's an IKCA tech for you to tear apart." If you want to put out the tech for discussion make sure your description is technically precise. Kenpo folks are a visual bunch, and you want to make sure the picture they're getting is correct.

#1-It's important to note the transition to the shoulder crank. When you shoot your left hand in to the radial side of the wrist (at the same time as the rear crossover), it actually becomes the "power" hand for the technique. As you elevate the right hand as it comes up behind the offending arm, your right forearm behind the tricep becomes the fulcrum for the shoulder crank. The crane hand just adds an anchor for the fulcrum. Your description could lead one to believe the crane hand "catch" is the essence of the shoulder crank... it's not.

#2-I would emphasize that the "foot maneuver into a takedown" you're speaking of is in fact a right rear leg buckle to the attacker's lead leg. Puts a better picture in folks minds. Personally I teach my students to bring their hands to their left hip during the shoulder crank and leg buckle. This tightens the circle of the throw. BTW, you pivot into a Left Forward Bow, big difference.

#3-It should also be noted that the shoulder crank/leg buckle ends the base technique.

Question: I'm having difficulty seeing how you can disengage the hands quickly and smoothly enough from the shoulder crank to lead into the scrape/stomp kick. How are you accomplishing this? If it works smoothly for you, terrific, stick with it. I'll tend to keep the circle of the shoulder crank tight and follow the attacker down transitioning to a deep kneel alongside and do some more nasty things to the arm once I'm down there.

Don't be surprised if folks tear the technique apart if they can't visualize what you're describing.

If you haven't seen the Kenpo Freestyle Fighting Videos, Doug Meeks has an excellent discussion on this technique.

Will you be attending the WCKC II in Aug? I'll be there.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## thesensei (Jun 17, 2005)

bdparsons said:
			
		

> Hi Jeremiah,
> 
> Bill Parsons here, Raleigh NC. Couple of comments and questions if I may.
> 
> Interesting lead in... "Here's an IKCA tech for you to tear apart." If you want to put out the tech for discussion make sure your description is technically precise. Kenpo folks are a visual bunch, and you want to make sure the picture they're getting is correct.



Thank you for the clarification.  I was worried about the mental picture; my description is not as clear as I would like it, but it was the best I could come up with.



> #1-It's important to note the transition to the shoulder crank. When you shoot your left hand in to the radial side of the wrist (at the same time as the rear crossover), it actually becomes the "power" hand for the technique. As you elevate the right hand as it comes up behind the offending arm, your right forearm behind the tricep becomes the fulcrum for the shoulder crank. The crane hand just adds an anchor for the fulcrum. Your description could lead one to believe the crane hand "catch" is the essence of the shoulder crank... it's not.


And this is why the technique has not been as effective for me as it should be - I've been focusing on the right hand.  In other words, the right hand is simpley a "trap" while the left does the work?



> #2-I would emphasize that the "foot maneuver into a takedown" you're speaking of is in fact a right rear leg buckle to the attacker's lead leg. Puts a better picture in folks minds. Personally I teach my students to bring their hands to their left hip during the shoulder crank and leg buckle. This tightens the circle of the throw. BTW, you pivot into a Left Forward Bow, big difference.


OOPS - I meant to say Left, sorry about that.  Thank you for the clarification.



> #3-It should also be noted that the shoulder crank/leg buckle ends the base technique.
> 
> Question: I'm having difficulty seeing how you can disengage the hands quickly and smoothly enough from the shoulder crank to lead into the scrape/stomp kick. How are you accomplishing this? If it works smoothly for you, terrific, stick with it. I'll tend to keep the circle of the shoulder crank tight and follow the attacker down transitioning to a deep kneel alongside and do some more nasty things to the arm once I'm down there.


I should have been more clear.  I added the extension that I've used that I liked.  I'm not sure how to describe it other than what I said about it, but it seems to work  However, I will have to try the deep kneel - it's probably even smoother.



> If you haven't seen the Kenpo Freestyle Fighting Videos, Doug Meeks has an excellent discussion on this technique.
> 
> Will you be attending the WCKC II in Aug? I'll be there.



I haven't seen the freestyle tapes yet, but I do plan to pick them up soon.  BTW, do you use the technique in freestyle?  How do you modify it for safety?

Unfortunately, I will not be at the WCKC.  My church has meetings during that week, so I am already committed.  Hopefully next year I'll be able to go.

Thank you for your help.  I'll try to do better on my technique descriptions!   :asian: 

Salute,
JB


----------



## BKing (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Sensei

Good description Bill.

If I may add one little thought. Once you get control of the attacker's arm and enter into the throw (takedown)...its important to get the offender's elbow pointed upwards.  Many beginners, when first introduced to this technique leave the attacker's arm in a horizontal position and go straight into the leg buckle. This is a no no.

If his arm remains horizontal you are both actually in the same position and he can counter and do his own takedown.  Its a 50/50 chance at this moment in time.  

Getting the elbow up will  remedy this especially after you have inflicted tremendous pain with the eye poke. Keep his elbow up and in tight, no gaps, no space.  He will then easily go where you want him to.  

Being smaller than most of my students and training partners, the action of getting the attacker's elbow up has saved me from being countered on many, many occasions.  

Give it a try.  Just know that your partner (Uke) will have a difficult time taking the breakfall. So go gentle on the pull down.
-----------
Looking forward seeing Vic, Chuck, Steve Muhamed, Donnie Williams, Diana Tanaka and all the other greats at the WCKC.

Enjoy,
Brenda


----------



## parkerkarate (Jun 20, 2005)

"Looking forward seeing Vic, Chuck, Steve Muhamed, Donnie Williams, Diana Tanaka and all the other greats at the WCKC."

If you do not mind me asking, what does WCKC stand for, where is this event and when is it?


----------



## bdparsons (Jun 20, 2005)

WCKC = West Coast Kenpo Confederation II

Click here for info: http://www.karateconnection.com/seminar.htm

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## parkerkarate (Jun 20, 2005)

bdparsons said:
			
		

> WCKC = West Coast Kenpo Confederation II
> 
> Click here for info: http://www.karateconnection.com/seminar.htm
> 
> ...



Very cool, there are two problems though. I am a college student so of course I do not have any money and I can not take a plane to Long Beach. But thanks for the information.


----------

